# gastroscopy and flexi sigmoidoscopy - really scared



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, have gastroscopy and flexi sigmoidoscopy on this Friday 13th. I'm really terrified - what it will be like, internal bleeding from test, what they'll find, germs from hospital... Arhg! Plus got to travel from Kent to London. Sorry, just worried.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lucy don't apologize. I think we all feel that way when we have these tests done.However... I will say when I am nervous about something... I try to just think of all of the positives instead of all of the negative possibilites. And, just think, within a few days time now... all of this will be over and done and you may have some answers! Be assured you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello LucyIt is understandable being nervous about these sort of tests.I was myself,but when i got to the hospital the staff were very reassuring and helped me to relax as much as i could,i was sedated for tests,so i was asleep then next thing i new i was awake in recovery.Speak to someone at the hospital and tell them how you are feeling.Take care.


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you so much Diana and BQ. I'm hoping to have them without sedation, but not sure if that's wise...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lucy about the sedation... I was out and knew nothing and remembered nothing of it. I had a colonoscopy though... not just a flex sig. Also ask the Dr or nurse about them perhaps spraying your throat some to numb it up or something before the endo. That would be the best of both worlds... awake.. but numb!







All you can do is ask.... and just see how you feel that day. And then discuss it with the Dr or Nurse and I'm sure you will come to the right decision for you.We will be with you in spirit!


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks BQ. I'm sure I'd want sedation for a full colonoscopy! Will see what happens.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thinking of you Lucy... Get some decent sleep tonight if you can. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope you did ok today Lucy!


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I didn't have sedation but if I have to have a gastroscopy again I definitely will! The tests were clear, thankfully (was amazed they said stomach was normal considering how much problem I have with acid and reflux!) but I have some bleeding following the flexi. Not sure if it's due to the enema - it hurt! Keeping an eye on it and hoping it doesn't indicate anything damaged etc... Thanks for your good wishes - it helped!


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello LucyI am pleased to hear you got through your tests ok,well done for coping without sedation.Hope your bleeding settles.If you are concerned,i would phone the hospital.Take care.x


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes Lucy I will echo what Diana says.. Glad nothing awful was found during these exams, which you were very obviously brave to have without sedation. And also I would call the Dr back if the bleeding continues. It could just be from the combo of the prep and the sig itself that things are just irriated down there. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

THere has been no more sign of blood, touch wood! Thanks you lovely forum people.


----------

